# Weight Watchers?



## PiPi (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi guys, 

Can you tell me if weight watcher products are sold in Dubai & if there are weekly classes & where?

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I've noticed some in Carrefour.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Someone I know used to do this on line but I don't really get how that works, am sure you could google it and I have seen products in Spinneys for sure, but not sure how often they have them in or how wide the range is (as is normal here with most products!).


----------



## PiPi (Sep 22, 2011)

Ok thanks guys

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## dwilkinson (Jan 26, 2011)

There is a similar thing here

http://www.goodhabitsuae.com/portal/index.php?!=48

Have been just looking at it today!


----------



## Loukoum (Oct 4, 2011)

You can find WW frozen dinners at Safestway on SZR. They used to have a good selection.


----------

